# cpc 6+ years experience looking for new job opportunity



## kristenw (Oct 30, 2009)

Kristen H. Wager	203-483-7908
229 Branford Rd. Unit 514 North Branford, CT. 06471  	kriswager@sbcglobal.net
Professional Profile
Medical Billing Office Supervisor; CPC certified.
•	Extensive knowledge in the field of Cardiology
•	Exceptional Communication skills
•	Extraordinary work ethic with dedication and loyalty
•	Training skills for co-workers and physicians of CPT and ICD-9 coding	•	Experience resolving IT issues
•	Ability to effectively identify problems and discrepancies, suggest corrective action and implement resolution
•	Goal-oriented professional
•	Experience in developing objectives and operational plans to meet goals and strategic plans
Summary of Qualifications

•	Instituted and organized layout for office charge entry, payment posting, and hospital billing.
•	Developed new encounter form with most current and common CPT and ICD-9 codes
•	Resolution of all office issues including payment and denial problems, medical office software concerns, all coding questions surrounding office charges and hospital procedures.
•	Active Office Manager in absence of current office manager and in absence of office manager for 6 months.
•	Tracking of data entry for hospital procedures and office charges.
•	Analyzed financial month end closing reports
•	Improved functionality and organized business office.
•	Keep myself and staff updated on all changes in coding and insurance companies.
•	Established excellent working relationship with physicians and administrator.
•	Attendance on many workshops and seminars for coding and office management.
Work History
Billing Office Supervisor	Cardiology Assoc. of New Haven, North Haven, CT 	April 2003- present
hairstylist	Permanent Solutions, North Branford, Ct  	October 2001-April 2003
hairstylist	Paul and Company, Branford, Ct  	June 1997-October 2001

Education
CPC certification	The Medical Coding Academy, Branford, Ct instructor: Kelly Anastasio	2006
Education

Medical Billing Specialist          Gateway Community College                                         2003
                                                        North Haven, Ct

Hairdresser                                  Gal-Mar Academy of Hairdressing                                 1993
                                                         North Haven, Ct.

High School Diploma                  Wilbur Cross High School                                              1991



References

Available upon request.


----------

